
Python App to figure out what those VC terms mean for your equity - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.tompinckney.com/2010/01/how-to-figure-out-what-those-vc-terms.html
======
tocomment
I'd love to make this into a quick online utility at my site utilitymill.com.
Any thoughts how you would set it up as a form to fill in? Maybe make a
utility for the most common use case.

------
eagleal
Website seems down, Google Cache:

[http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache:http://www.tompinckney....](http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache:http://www.tompinckney.com/2010/01/how-
to-figure-out-what-those-vc-terms.html)

------
sachinag
A Python app? Surely there are like ten different liquidation models in Excel
floating around the web. If there aren't any, let me know. I'll make one and
post it.

~~~
tom_pinckney
Yeah, there are definitely Excel models, but personally I find it easier to
think Python than Excel. Over time I think there's an interesting opportunity
to simulate more what-if scenarios as well and again personal preference is to
code in python vs Excel.

